# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ریدایرکت نکردن header

## reza10203045

با سلام
من روی هاست مجازی خودم که ویندوز هست کدهای php را با وب سرور ویندوز آوردم بالا. به جای قسمت htaccess از web.config استفاده کردم و این رول ها را به آن اضافه کردم تا هر درخواستی که میشه به صورت query به صفحه index من بفرسته.
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} (\.php|.htm|.html)$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?q=$1 [L,QSA]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><configuration>
    <system.webServer>
        <rewrite>
            <rules>
                <rule name="Rule 1" stopProcessing="true">
                    <match url="^(.*)$" ignoreCase="false" />
                    <conditions logicalGrouping="MatchAll">
                        <add input="{REQUEST_FILENAME}" pattern="\.(php|htm|html)$" ignoreCase="false" />
                    </conditions>
                    <action type="Rewrite" url="index.php?q={R:1}" appendQueryString="true" />
                </rule>
            </rules>
        </rewrite>
    </system.webServer>
</configuration>
حالا در داخل کدهای php وقتی می خوام از header برای ریدایرکت صفحات استفاده کنم کار نمیکنه که به خاطر استفاده از رول های بالا هستش.
header('Location: '.$url)
برای حل این مشکل راه کاری هست تا راهنمایی کنید؟
با تشکر

----------

